# Ramzi theory , baby in top center ?



## cnsweeney

Has anyone had an early u/s done (6-8) weeks and baby/ placenta was at the top in the center ? I had a scan done today and it was too hard to determine a side because baby and placenta was in the center at the top lol. Just curious what people who had something similar had ? Boy or girl ? Thanks !


----------



## lilmisscaviar

My girls were both located on the left side of my body with anterior placentas. My son was located in the middle top with the placenta at the back. I felt more of his movements than I did with the girls. Good luck!


----------



## cnsweeney

lilmisscaviar said:


> My girls were both located on the left side of my body with anterior placentas. My son was located in the middle top with the placenta at the back. I felt more of his movements than I did with the girls. Good luck!

That gives me so much hope ! Lol thank you :) my 2 girls were also left sided. Do you happen to have a photo of your ds' ultrasound ?


----------



## JessicaAnne

This was around 6 weeks and I'm carrying a boy :)
 



Attached Files:







15740874_113076942527724_7428831092048728569_n.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## wheelz23

what would mine be? the yolk sac is on the right of the baby
 



Attached Files:







image3.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cnsweeney

wheelz23 said:


> what would mine be? the yolk sac is on the right of the baby

Yours looks almost just like mine lol so I'm not sure . But you can't tell by just the image anyways .. you have to ask the tech what side it's on because the image can be flipped


----------



## cnsweeney

JessicaAnne said:


> This was around 6 weeks and I'm carrying a boy :)

Hm , I'm wondering if your image was a true image then and not flipped or if the placenta is on the left side of the picture where that heavy white area is .


----------

